# Tarantula Keeper's Guide



## bugguy1 (Feb 9, 2009)

I am just trying to confirm something. I was on Amazon looking at tarantula books and came across the revised edition of this awesome book by Stanley Schultz. According to Amazon the original edition has 208 pages and the new one, scheduled to be released this past January, is 400 pages. It is available for pre-order. Does anyone know when the actual release date is or if the 400 page count is accurate? If it is, that is some update!


----------



## Arborealis (Feb 9, 2009)

I think it's supposed to be Feb. 23rd. I'm waiting to get it. I checked in January and was told they didn't have it yet. I checked again a few weeks ago and they told me the release date was the 23rd of Feb. Hopefully the info I was given was correct.


----------



## bmsonline (Feb 9, 2009)

I'm not sure if the US release date is different from the UK release date, but it has been out since the 1st February in the UK. It is a very good book and worth every penny even for the seasoned keepers. 

Alex


----------



## scottyk (Feb 9, 2009)

Mine is on pre-order with Amazon as well. I'll post as soon as I get the shipping confirmation if no-one beats me to it.

I'm anxiously awaiting my copy too. One thing that drives me crazy about this hobby is the lack of reading material....


----------



## bamato (Feb 9, 2009)

I bought the original before I new the new one was coming out.  Now I'll have two   I'm excited to see what the extra 192 pages contain


----------



## bugguy1 (Feb 9, 2009)

Hey bmsonline - can you confirm that it does in fact have 400 pages?


----------



## ORO (Feb 9, 2009)

The latest version 2nd addition I have is 287 pages total, bought from Amazon, not sure about the new addition thats being released. The 2nd addition is a library of information the 3rd must really be something.


----------



## bamato (Feb 9, 2009)

We can always ask the authors to verify


----------



## JasonCrowl (Feb 9, 2009)

*Tarantula Keepers Guide*

I, like many, own the original version that was released in 1998....I own 7 tarantula books, and I believe it's by far the best I own....I will surely get the new one as well....


----------



## ph0bia (Feb 9, 2009)

Just ordered it. Unfortunately I don't have the 1st or 2nd Editions, but I do own copies of:

_"Tarantulas and Other Arachnids"_ by Samuel D. Marshall
and
_"Tarantulas and Scorpions In Captivity"_ by Russ Gurley

I'd highly recommend the first, a great read, but can't wait to get my hands on this new one! Should be here by Wednesday.

And yes, check it: Amazon.com (USA) and Amazon.co.uk - Apparently it is already out over here. If you really can't wait, can Americans order from the UK site?? I doubt it, but might be worth looking into if you _really_ can't wait. =P


----------



## Kirk (Feb 9, 2009)

According to the publisher, which is where I placed my order, the US release will be 23 February.


----------



## ph0bia (Feb 9, 2009)

chone1 said:


> According to the publisher, which is where I placed my order, the US release will be 23 February.


I wonder why there's such a timescale between the UK release (1st February) and the American? Surely there can't be _that_ much to change considering we speak pretty much the same language...?


----------



## Kirk (Feb 9, 2009)

ph0bia said:


> I wonder why there's such a timescale between the UK release (1st February) and the American? Surely there can't be _that_ much to change considering we speak pretty much the same language...?


Different printing locations, different printing schedules for respective printing houses, different warehouse storage and distribution issues, different trucking issues, etc.


----------



## Nerri1029 (Feb 9, 2009)

Mine has been on pre order for a while now.

and yes as someone stated the Authors post here every now and then 

IMO a very welcome occurrence.


----------



## Sterlingspider (Feb 9, 2009)

As of the point that I pre-ordered last night Amazon ever so helpfully informed me that it would be sure let me know when it was to be released.

My 2nd ed copy has gone completely MIA so it can't be soon enough.


----------



## bugguy1 (Feb 9, 2009)

That would be great if the authors could get back to us on this. I hope the mentioned date of the 23rd is accurate!


----------



## Kirk (Feb 9, 2009)

bugguy1 said:


> That would be great if the authors could get back to us on this. I hope the mentioned date of the 23rd is accurate!


I didn't hallucinate about the email I received from the publisher regarding the 23 Feb release date. Don't fret; be patient.


----------



## El Viejo (Feb 9, 2009)

I checked at Barnes & Noble the other day & they also mentioned Feb 23 as the release date. I believe this new book was discussed on a previous thread, and the authors did respond saying that in the new edition there is a lot of new information, much more than you would expect from a subsequent edition of any book. I'm really looking forward to getting it.


----------



## Stan Schultz (Feb 9, 2009)

bugguy1 said:


> I am just trying to confirm something. I was on Amazon looking at tarantula books and came across the revised edition of this awesome book by Stanley Schultz. According to Amazon ...or if the 400 page count is accurate? If it is, that is some update!


The third edition (G3) is scheduled to be released in the USA on February 23. Amazon.com will probably receive their shipment a few days later. They'll almost surely start shipping within a week after that.

G3 is a direct descendant of the second (no surprise there) and contains a lot of the old information you've already seen, but we had to drop about 1/3 of G2 to make room for new material in G3. Even then, if memory serves me, G3 contains 386 pages including a 4 page index, about 100 pages larger.

The surprising thing is that G3 carries a manufacturer's suggested retail price that's the same as G2! I would have expected a price increase of $2 or $3 because of inflation and the larger size. So, depending on your point of view, it's a real bargain.

I would strongly urge you to *NOT* throw away your copies of G2. Much of its material was not carried over to G3 so it can still serve as an important reference.

Lastly, as soon as I finish working on our 2008 tax returns I intend to post a series of webpages for G3 the same as we did for G2. As an example, visit http://www.acs.ucalgary.ca/~schultz/aftermarket.html to see what we did for the second edition.

I am amazed! From the feedback that we've received so far it seems that the tarantula keeping community is just as excited about the third edition as we are. I'm hoping we can live up to your expectations.

On the other side of the coin, I expect that a lot of people will dissect it and (constructively we hope) critique it. Any of those remarks that seem to be justifiable (rather than simple bashing or nit-picking) will be addressed on the aftermarket page as well.

We sincerely hope you all enjoy the new edition, and thanks for your support!


----------



## burmish101 (Feb 10, 2009)

I always love to find new reading material for my hobbys! I have the book but i'm not sure what edition it is. I got it just before I got my first spider about 6-7 years ago. How can I tell what the edition is? If I have edition 1 I might have to pick up edition 2 as well, so I can get a hold of ALL of the information! hehe ;P (insert evil laugh here)


----------



## bamato (Feb 10, 2009)

Thanks so much for giving us a heads up on the down low of your new book Stan and Marguerite!!  We all can't wait!!!


----------



## bugguy1 (Feb 10, 2009)

Thanks for clearing that up! I cannot wait to get my copy! This has always been my favorite book on the subject and am looking forward to the new material!


----------



## IrishKnight (Feb 10, 2009)

cannot wait to get my copy as well!! hopefully it will have some pictures of G.pulchra's and P.metallica's!


----------



## T-Harry (Feb 10, 2009)

bmsonline said:


> I'm not sure if the US release date is different from the UK release date, but it has been out since the 1st February in the UK. It is a very good book and worth every penny even for the seasoned keepers.
> 
> Alex


Thanks for that info.
I've allready preordered last autumn at the German amazon affiliate where it said that it will be released on February 1st. But in February they removed the release date and stated that it is not deliverable at the moment. After they sent me an e-mail asking me if I want to cancel my order since they're not sure if they can ever deliver the book I checked at other German online book stores but they all said that it is not in stock.
So then I checked at amazon.com where I could've preordered it but they too don't give a release date.
I googled but I couldn't find any online store that could deliver the book. That struck me strange since it was previously told to be released on February 1st.
After I've read your post I checked at amazon.co.uk (don't know why I didn't have that idea before) and now I should receive my copy soon!
And since the British pound is quite weak against the Euro at the moment I even get it cheaper than at amazon.de allthough I have to pay shipping charges... :clap:


----------



## Stan Schultz (Feb 10, 2009)

burmish101 said:


> I always love to find new reading material for my hobbys! I have the book but i'm not sure what edition it is. I got it just before I got my first spider about 6-7 years ago. How can I tell what the edition is? If I have edition 1 I might have to pick up edition 2 as well, so I can get a hold of ALL of the information! hehe ;P (insert evil laugh here)


Visit http://atshq.org/forum/showthread.php?t=20000&highlight=guide. See posting #5. KJ did a great job of sorting it out, and a tip o' the hat to him for that.


----------



## ph0bia (Feb 14, 2009)

What information has been dropped between 2 and 3? I don't own any other than 3 and wondering if the info in 2 that disappeared is relevant.

How come you had to drop some anyways? Do you have a limit on how much can be placed in? I'd have thought creating the 'Ultimate Guide' would be difficult to resist, thus filling it with EVERYTHING. =P

Either way, much respect for Edition 3. It's an incredible read, nice to read a book that's not just "Dump this species in a slightly moist container that's warm" book, one where the author seems to care about the subject rather than trying to get money from newbies to the hobby.


----------



## Stan Schultz (Feb 14, 2009)

ph0bia said:


> What information has been dropped between 2 and 3? I don't own any other than 3 and wondering if the info in 2 that disappeared is relevant....


The best way for me to answer this is to suggest you get copies of both and compare their tables of contents. I know that sounds like a cop-out, but a blow by blow itemization would take too long and too much space. (You need not buy G2 because most public libraries will have copies and I think there are a few websites that list the table of contents, although I don't know their addresses.)



ph0bia said:


> ... How come you had to drop some anyways? Do you have a limit on how much can be placed in? I'd have thought creating the 'Ultimate Guide' would be difficult to resist, thus filling it with EVERYTHING. =P ...


You are quite correct. Barrons at first insisted that the third edition not have any more pages than the second, i.e., about 280, but they didn't tell us that when they asked us to do a revision. (Had we known that all they wanted was a cosmetic makeover, we'd have firmly declined.) We sent them a manuscript that would have translated into a 500 page book *BEFORE THE 200 ILLUSTRATIONS WERE INSERTED!* 

The result was a classic heated exchange (and I'm being civil here) between an author (actually a pair of co-authors) and a publisher. The end result was that we dropped several other large chunks to reduce the book's size as much as we could without castrating it (Oops! Did I use that word in a family forum?) and their response was to reduce the print size, the white space, and the size of the illustrations so they could fit more words per page. That's how we got 386± pages. (A compromise is an agreement that neither party is really happy with!)

My intention is to publish the parts of *G3* that did not make it into print on our website so anyone who's interested can still read them. Of course (now here's a little of my ethnic ancestry coming to the fore  ) they'll still have to borrow the actual book from a library or buy a copy to get the majority of the text. We will not be including the dropped parts of G2 because that's already been published and is readily available elsewhere, because it would be a terrific pain in the fundament, and because I don't have that much time.



ph0bia said:


> ...Either way, much respect for Edition 3. It's an incredible read, nice to read a book that's not just "Dump this species in a slightly moist container that's warm" book, one where the author seems to care about the subject rather than trying to get money from newbies to the hobby.


Thanks for the compliment. "We aims to please."

Some might say that we're getting rich off the royalties (they're nice, but not enough to allow us to retire in the Bahamas!), but it turns out that the money wasn't our primary interest.

Back in the late 1960s and early 1970s the only tarantula books available were Baerg's (scarcer than hen's teeth!) and Dale Lund's. We didn't like some parts of Dale's book and decided to write our own to suit our own needs.

The problem was that no one knew very much about tarantulas as pets and I spent literally years in major university libraries photocopying anything I could get my hands on that mentioned or addressed tarantulas. I developed a passing ability to "sort of" read Spanish and French well enough to at least guess what the written works were about, although nowhere near good enough to actually translate them. I made a complete pest of myself to the few people I knew who COULD translate them. That phase took about 6 or 7 years to complete. G1 was published in the spring of 1984 by Sterling publishing.

G2 took even longer, partly because we were still haunting libraries, and collecting and collating information, partly because of sour economic conditions, but was published in 1998.

So, whether you love it or hate it, you're quite correct. We didn't intend it to be a casual flash in the pan or simply a means of separating you from your hard earned money. It was intended from the start to be "the" definitive work on tarantula care.

I will admit from the beginning that there is at least one aspect where G3 falls short. While it has a fairly good (we think) general discussion of breeding tarantulas, we'd very much like to see someone publish a book devoted only to describing the breeding of the various kinds.

Think about it: Some carry the eggsacs with them in their burrows. Others suspend them from the ceiling in little hammocks. Some build their nests high in trees and live and breed almost completely in a vertical environment. All this makes me believe that we've just touched the surface of describing tarantula breeding in nature and in captivity. As stated in G3, "Who will write _THE TARANTULA *BREEDER'S* GUIDE_?"


----------



## IrishPolishman (Feb 14, 2009)

I own the latest copy at the moment and have read it front to back before I realized it.  All I have to say is that the book is amazing and I learned a lot.  I will definitely have to buy the newest one coming out.  But for anyone who has not purchased any of them yet.....GO BUY THEM!!!!  It will expand your hobby of keeping tarantulas and help you better understand proper care and real world situations.  

so to sum things up....GO BUY THE BOOK!!!!


----------



## Stan Schultz (Feb 15, 2009)

IrishPolishman said:


> ... But for anyone who has not purchased any of them yet.....GO BUY THEM!!!! ...
> 
> so to sum things up....GO BUY THE BOOK!!!!


Wow! And, I didn't even pay him for that! Thanks for the good word.


----------



## Eggy (Feb 15, 2009)

Just orderd a bunch of books from amazon, inc the G2 and the G3, cant wait to get my hands on them.


----------



## DFox (Feb 15, 2009)

I ordered from Barnes & Noble and they're not shipping until the 23rd. I am jealous you folks are already enjoying the book. I'll probably end up picking up G2 as well sometime as I don't already own it but I haven't yet found it at any of the book stores I've been to. (I'd rather pay for gas and see a bit of the city than pay for shipping.)


----------



## Stan Schultz (Feb 15, 2009)

DFox said:


> ... I'll probably end up picking up G2 as well sometime as I don't already own it but I haven't yet found it at any of the book stores I've been to. (I'd rather pay for gas and see a bit of the city than pay for shipping.)


Let your fingers do the walking [driving]. Call your local pet shops. If they don't have it they'll probably be able to order a copy for you.

If you finally decide to order over the 'Net, Abe Books (http://www.abebooks.com/) lists 33 hits, the lowest of which is $5.00 from Boise, Idaho.


----------



## JayzunBoget (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi Stan! I can't wait to get my copy of the third edition. Are you going to be doing a signing/promotion tour in the States? Do we dare to hope Margurite will come too?
If you guys do come, please make sure to stop by Preuss Pets! I hope to see you then...:worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## fartkowski (Feb 16, 2009)

JayzunBoget said:


> Hi Stan! I can't wait to get my copy of the third edition. Are you going to be doing a signing/promotion tour in the States? Do we dare to hope Margurite will come too?
> If you guys do come, please make sure to stop by Preuss Pets! I hope to see you then...:worship: :worship: :worship:


How about Canada?


----------



## Stan Schultz (Feb 16, 2009)

JayzunBoget said:


> Hi Stan! I can't wait to get my copy of the third edition. Are you going to be doing a signing/promotion tour in the States? Do we dare to hope Margurite will come too?
> If you guys do come, please make sure to stop by Preuss Pets! I hope to see you then...:worship: :worship: :worship:





fartkowski said:


> How about Canada?


We will be touring central Michigan during the middle of April. I'd love to set something up for a weekend at Preuss Pets. And, visiting Mississauga for a day might also be a possibility. Can you two E-mail me at the address in my sig so we can discuss details without boring everybody else to death?

Unfortunately, Marguerite had back surgery last April in an effort to stop a gradual deterioration in her ability to walk. She still hasn't recovered and can't walk. She's very much dependent on me for her care, so I can't be away from her for more than a couple of hours at a time. That's going to put a huge crimp in my ability to hold an all-day tarantula-fest. So no, unfortunately she won't be able to attend.


----------



## Loudog760 (Feb 20, 2009)

I'm very new to this hobby and I'm still looking everywhere for information. I very much look forward for this book to be released.


----------



## c'est ma (Feb 20, 2009)

Pikaia said:


> Unfortunately, Marguerite had back surgery last April in an effort to stop a gradual deterioration in her ability to walk. She still hasn't recovered and can't walk. She's very much dependent on me for her care, so I can't be away from her for more than a couple of hours at a time. That's going to put a huge crimp in my ability to hold an all-day tarantula-fest. So no, unfortunately she won't be able to attend.


So very, very sorry to hear that!  I've had TKG2 since 2001 & have been on the list for the new one ever since I heard about it.  I hope to actually meet you at Preuss, but immensely regret not having the privilege of meeting Marguerite as well!  As a woman "of a certain age" (me, not M!), she's been one of my heroes ever since I learned about the two of you!

--Diane G.


----------



## DFox (Feb 24, 2009)

I ordered the newest edition from Barnes&Noble.com and now they're saying they will not ship until March 23rd! I am way too impatient for that, I'll be calling a lot of book shops tonight to see if they got any in. Anyone get anything shipped already from any other online stores?


----------



## bugguy1 (Feb 24, 2009)

I am guessing the same is true with Amazon. I ordered it with 2 day shipping and if something is being released on a certain date I get delivery confirmation from them by now that it shipped. With 2 day shipping, in my experience, Amazon gets it to you no later than a day after it is released. This is frustrating...can the authors chime in on this (if they know anything)?


----------



## c'est ma (Feb 24, 2009)

Just went to my Amazon acct, where I've had this on order since mid November.  Under status it says:



> Delivery estimate: We need a little more time to provide you with a good estimate. We'll notify you via e-mail as soon as we have an estimated delivery date. You can cancel at any time.


I wonder if current economic realities are slowing this down somewhere along the line?

--Diane


----------



## Loudog760 (Feb 24, 2009)

So no one in US has got there copy yet?


----------



## Stan Schultz (Feb 25, 2009)

Loudog760 said:


> So no one in US has got there copy yet?


Apparently not. See http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showpost.php?p=1349713&postcount=22


----------



## Nerri1029 (Feb 25, 2009)

Waiting patiently


----------



## Loudog760 (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks for the info. Everyone post here if your from the US and you get your copy.


----------



## Stan Schultz (Mar 3, 2009)

One and All -

At the risk of being accused of blowing my own whistle for personal gain, I thought you might be interested in knowing that Barron's has just informed me that the _Tarantula Keeper's Guide, Third Edition_ has now arrived in their warehouses and is being shipped even as I type this to North American Destinations. Your wait is almost over.

Now we get to hear what you think of it!


----------



## bugguy1 (Mar 3, 2009)

That's awesome news - I am sure it will be worth the wait! Hopefully I will be getting my delivery confirmation from Amazon.com soon!


----------



## binky (Mar 3, 2009)

This is awesome news!  I'm so excited!  I hope that amazon.ca ships soon too!


----------



## Kirk (Mar 3, 2009)

I just received an email from the publisher that my copy was shipped today.


----------



## fartkowski (Mar 4, 2009)

I will be getting mine soon 
Can't wait. I've been looking forward to this for a while now


----------



## c'est ma (Mar 4, 2009)

Anybody heard from Amazon yet about this?!!


----------



## Bill S (Mar 4, 2009)

c'est ma said:


> Anybody heard from Amazon yet about this?!!


Nope.  Checked my e-mail just a little while ago to make sure.  Keeping my fingers crossed, though.


----------



## Snakeguybuffalo (Mar 4, 2009)

Hey Stan, if you and your wife feel like coming to the American side of Niagara Falls, look us up at Pets Plus.  We are one of the largest reptile wholesalers in the north east, and I'm the Tarantula guy at the store.  We all have our own areas of expertise (I also specialize in Carpet Pythons).  It would be incredible to meet you both and give you a tour of our huge facility.

Eric


----------



## presurcukr (Mar 5, 2009)

Tarantula Keeper's Guide was a big influence in my decision to get my first T .Tarantula Keeper's Guide second edition helped my daughter with her first T's .She is 12 now and has 29 T's and counting(Dad helps some ).we can't wait to get the next edition.


----------



## naganalf1 (Mar 5, 2009)

I just ordered my 3rd edition copy from Amazon yesterday but they still have the status listed as "pre-order" with no approximate shipping date.  Hopefully that will change now that Stan has confirmed the publisher has the book in stock.


----------



## mattie (Mar 5, 2009)

Im in the uk was supposed to receive my copy before 3/3/09 received this from amazon today

_Dear Customer,
We wanted to give you an update on the status of your order #
We are sorry to report that the following items have been delayed:
Stanley A. Schultz, Marguerite J. Schultz "Tarantula Keeper's 
    Guide" [Paperback]
    Estimated arrival date: 16/03/09 - 26/03/09
We are sorry for any inconvenience this causes_.

this is the third delay so far hope one day i receive my copy


----------



## Stan Schultz (Mar 5, 2009)

naganalf1 said:


> I just ordered my 3rd edition copy from Amazon yesterday but they still have the status listed as "pre-order" with no approximate shipping date.  Hopefully that will change now that Stan has confirmed the publisher has the book in stock.


I presume that it will take a few days for Barron's to ship a pallet of cases of books to amazon.com, a few days for them to process the orders, and a few days for either UPS or the USPS to get them to your door. UPS is usually pretty good, but I have serious doubts about the USPS. Under any circumstances, the best we can do is exercise a little patience. (Says I, who is sitting here on pins and needles waiting for my own copy of the book right along with the rest of you!   )



mattie said:


> Im in the uk was supposed to receive my copy before 3/3/09 received this from amazon today
> 
> _Dear Customer,
> We wanted to give you an update on the status of your order #
> ...


Now I am confused. In another posting (maybe on another thread) someone (I think in Germany) stated that they'd already received their copy from amazon in the UK, and someone else (presumably from N. America) had received an E-mail from Barrons that their copy had been shipped several days ago.

I think that we're in that gray zone somewhere between updating the webpage, shipping, and receiving. My guess is that we'll all start receiving them on Monday. At least I hope so. Maybe. Possibly. If the wind blows in the right direction. ...


----------



## Kirk (Mar 5, 2009)

Mine's in the mail from Barron's, with UPS delivery scheduled for 9 March.


----------



## arachnidgirl (Mar 6, 2009)

I just ordered mine today from Coles Book store...YAY!!!!!! 
I should get it in a couple of weeks


----------



## G. pulchra (Mar 6, 2009)

I'll be ordering mine through Amazon.  The first book is great, hoping the new one will be better


----------



## bugguy1 (Mar 6, 2009)

I just checked Borders' website and they are saying that it is backordered and that it usually ships in 4-8 weeks. They also say that it is not available in any stores. Then I checked Barnes & Noble's website and they list it as out of stock (though there is a link on there to a seller who says he has it available to be shipped now). Go figure. :?


----------



## bamato (Mar 6, 2009)

I find it much harder to be upset about my copy being delayed when the authors have yet to recieve theirs...


----------



## Kirk (Mar 9, 2009)

*Got it!*

My copy arrived today. A _very_ nice work. My sincere thanks to the Schultz's for producing a book that will give me hours of enthusiastic reading and years of future reference material.


----------



## bugguy1 (Mar 9, 2009)

Well that's good news. I still haven't even gotten any kind of confirmation from Amazon...hopefully anyday now I will get the e-mail saying it shipped.


----------



## matthias (Mar 9, 2009)

chone1 said:


> My copy arrived today. A _very_ nice work. My sincere thanks to the Schultz's for producing a book that will give me hours of enthusiastic reading and years of future reference material.


Where was it on the Barron's website?
I can find 1st and 2nd editions but not the 3rd and I'm sick of waiting for Amazon.


----------



## Kirk (Mar 9, 2009)

matthias said:


> Where was it on the Barron's website?
> I can find 1st and 2nd editions but not the 3rd and I'm sick of waiting for Amazon.


Barron's has the new edition listed as being the 2nd: http://barronseduc.com/0764138855.html


----------



## bugguy1 (Mar 10, 2009)

So now the question is...do I order it from Barron's and pay $5 more or keep my order with Amazon and just be patient? :?

I decided to cancel with Amazon and order through Barron's. I'm tired of waiting. I wonder why there is such a delay with Amazon getting their copies.


----------



## halfwaynowhere (Mar 10, 2009)

I'm trying the "be patient and wait for Amazon" method. I'll get it eventually, I suppose. And with amazon, I don't have to pay for shipping, since I purchased another book at the same time to get super saver shipping (that other book has already been recieved, they shipped it seperately). 
I've been told I've got a lot of patience, but its wearing thin... I hope amazon gets their act together soon.


----------



## naganalf1 (Mar 11, 2009)

*Amazon*

For all of us waiting on Amazon ... I checked today and they are (FINALLY) listing it as in stock!    I still don't have a notification email that mine has shipped but I'm crossing my fingers that it'll happen today or tomorrow!


----------



## bugguy1 (Mar 11, 2009)

But Amazon also says "Usually ships in 7 to 12 days".


----------



## naganalf1 (Mar 11, 2009)

Yes - but at least they are showing the book as in stock.    Bugguy1 - Did you cancel you cancel your Amazon order? (you said you were a couple of posts up).  Like Halfwaynowhere I got free super saver shipping, so I'm going to sit patiently and wait.


----------



## bugguy1 (Mar 11, 2009)

I did cancel with Amazon and ordered it direct through Barron's with 2 day shipping.

I just got shipping confirmation from Barron's with a scheduled delivery of Friday, March 13th!


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Mar 11, 2009)

bugguy1 said:


> I decided to cancel with Amazon and order through Barron's. I'm tired of waiting. I wonder why there is such a delay with Amazon getting their copies.


Yep me too I just hate waiting sometimes. 
Mine is on the way from Barron's and should be here Friday.


----------



## Sterlingspider (Mar 11, 2009)

Fellow Amazon customers: don't hold your breath or anything...



> We now have delivery date(s) for the order you placed on February 08 2009 14:51 PST:
> 
> Stanley A. Schultz, Marguerite J. Schultz "The Tarantula Keeper's
> Guide: Comprehensive Information on Care, Housing, and Feeding"
> ...


(emphasis mine)


----------



## bugguy1 (Mar 11, 2009)

WOW...that's still almost two weeks away. I am so glad I cancelled with Amazon and went direct.


----------



## betuana (Mar 11, 2009)

I also got an email from amazon finally - 2 actually! The first said 3/23/09-3/26/09, but the second said I'd get it sooner at 3/18/09! (only 1 week away)

Of course, if they already have the books I have to wonder at it taking a week, since I get 2 day shipping from them, but still, there is finally an estimated arrival date! YAY!


----------



## Stan Schultz (Mar 11, 2009)

One and All -

The same day that I found out that Barrons had finally received TKG3 from the printer I placed an order for a case (22 copies). I just received it via UPS today. That's something like a week for delivery. Please note, however, that as the authors we circumvent the ordering and shipping procedures that you go through so you can't make any firm judgments about the shipping time. The point here is that Barrons is shipping the books and they are now in the pipes. It's only a matter of time, hopefully not very much time!


----------



## naganalf1 (Mar 11, 2009)

betuana said:


> I also got an email from amazon finally - 2 actually! The first said 3/23/09-3/26/09, but the second said I'd get it sooner at 3/18/09! (only 1 week away)
> 
> Of course, if they already have the books I have to wonder at it taking a week, since I get 2 day shipping from them, but still, there is finally an estimated arrival date! YAY!



Okay -- I'm still waiting for my *second* email then!  My email from Amazon said, "Estimated arrival date: 03/30/2009 - 04/10/2009"!  Very frustrating.  BUT - the price is better than Barrons and the shipping is free.  I think I'll continue to sit on this a little longer - Waited this long, what's a couple more weeks?


----------



## matthias (Mar 11, 2009)

"We now have delivery date(s) for the order you placed on December 31 2008 22:52 PST (Order# 103-5639516-7843453):

  Stanley A. Schultz, Marguerite J. Schultz "The Tarantula Keeper's
    Guide: Comprehensive Information on Care, Housing, and Feeding"
    [Paperback]
    Estimated arrival date: 03/30/2009 - 04/10/2009"


*grummble grummble snarl* about time.

Stan when are you going to be a Pruess'? I was hoping to have my copy by then to get it signed....


----------



## bugguy1 (Mar 12, 2009)

My copy came in today...not bad considering I ordered it late on Monday and it was shipped yesterday! From a quick look it is amazing!


----------



## scar is my t (Mar 12, 2009)

ill have to order!


----------



## Stan Schultz (Mar 12, 2009)

matthias said:


> ... Stan when are you going to be a Pruess'? I was hoping to have my copy by then to get it signed....


I am about to E-mail them to set up a date. Stay tuned or give them a call in a day or two.


----------



## betuana (Mar 12, 2009)

Just got notification that my book has SHIPPED from amazon. Because I have 2 day shipping (free for me) this has updated the arrival time and I am now due to receive my book TOMORROW (Friday the 13th, lol!). I checked the tracking and it shipped from Indiana and is already in Illinois, so its actually likely that it will really arrive tomorrow. YAY! 

I still have my older copy of the book, but I'm looking forward to the new version too!


----------



## halfwaynowhere (Mar 16, 2009)

My copy from amazon arrived today!


----------



## matthias (Mar 16, 2009)

Pikaia said:


> I am about to E-mail them to set up a date. Stay tuned or give them a call in a day or two.


Thanks Stan, I'm hoping my friends in L.A.T.E. will keep me in the know.

The good news my copy is "IN TRANSIT" so it should be here by weeks end.:} :}


----------



## Sterlingspider (Mar 16, 2009)

Just unpacked mine and it looks AMAZING!

Can't wait to chew through it.


----------



## bamato (Mar 21, 2009)

Just got mine today   A+ to the Shultz's!!!!!


----------



## Miss Bianca (Apr 6, 2009)

Talkenlate04 said:


> Yep me too I just hate waiting sometimes.
> Mine is on the way from Barron's and should be here Friday.



Lucky you! 
I just got mine last week and couldn't wait to dive right in-
and I did!... 
and also I noticed you in the inside-of-the-cover credits! 
Congratulations Ryan!!!   You should be very proud.
(You should'a had an advance or a free copy, LOL)


----------



## Amenagerie (Apr 6, 2009)

Wow, I guess I got lucky. I have this one on the way also but had no idea I was ordering THE book. I ordered about 8 books and am very excited now to know at least one of them is a good one. My grandson brought home one from school recently that was obviously written in the dark ages. I think the main thing that stood out was the "fact" that tarantulas *shoot* stinging hairs.  :?


----------



## Bird Man (Apr 6, 2009)

Humm....I tried to order TKG3 recently, but all I could find on amazon was TGK1 so I ordered that, should be coming soon. Does anyone have a link for TKG3 on amazon so I can order it please?


----------



## Stan Schultz (Apr 7, 2009)

Bird Man said:


> Humm....I tried to order TKG3 recently, but all I could find on amazon was TGK1 so I ordered that, should be coming soon. Does anyone have a link for TKG3 on amazon so I can order it please?


What you saw was TKG2. TKG3 is at http://barronseduc.com/0764138855.html. TKG2 has a Rio Grande gold tarantula (_Aphonopelma moderatum_) on the cover on a rock and against a green background. TKG3 has a Mexican redknee (_Brachypelma smithi_) against a completely white background.

TKG1 was published in 1984 by Sterling. It went out of print almost immediately with a press run of only about 5,000 copies. Copies of it are almost impossible to find anymore. It's a good thing. It was mediocre at the very best.

There is *GREAT* confusion regarding the correct revision number because Barron's refuses to acknowledge that there was an earlier edition published by Sterling. When you order your copy be sure to read the entire order page and look carefully at any photos of the cover. If _EVERYTHING_ doesn't look Kosher (i.e., the revision you want), call them to confirm that you're ordering the correct revision or go to another bookseller.

(For instance, amazon.com still shows you a cover of TKG3 and the inside of TKG2 when you click their cover photo. See http://www.amazon.com/Tarantula-Kee...bs_sr_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1226647658&sr=8-1)

You can see photos of the covers of all three at http://atshq.org/forum/showthread.php?t=20000. Just scroll down the page a little.


----------



## Bird Man (Apr 7, 2009)

Ohh wow! thanks. I haven't gotten any of the books I orderd from amazon the same day, but have gotten e-mails saying they were shipped. I'll bookmark that link and see which one I actually get before ordering another.


----------



## fartkowski (Apr 10, 2009)

I ordered mine at the Chapters store. Didn't have to pay shipping 
It came in 6 days


----------



## Stan Schultz (May 7, 2009)

*Tarantula Keeper's Guide Aftermarket Support*

One and All -

Now that the book has been out for a few weeks we're getting some feedback. So, we've established an *Aftermarket Support* page  for it. You can find a portal to it at _The Tarantula Keeper's Guide, Third Edition_.

It'll take a day or two to smooth out a minor wrinkle in the parent page, but eventually you'll be able to find your way to it directly by merely visiting our index page.

For those of you who have read the book or are still wading through it, we'd appreciate knowing where we've made mistakes or where we could add important information. You'll notice that a few people are already quoted and credited for doing so. Now's your chance to get your 2¢ into the 4th edition!


----------



## Loudog760 (May 7, 2009)

Man I still haven't got a cope, sucks being tight on cash!


----------



## Stan Schultz (May 8, 2009)

Loudog760 said:


> Man I still haven't got a cope, sucks being tight on cash!


Visit your friendly, neighborhood public library. If they don't have one on the shelf, yell at them. In a pinch they can get a copy for you through the Interlibrary Loan Service.


----------



## Charles S (May 8, 2009)

I ordered the two latest versions. They have to get them to Australia for me and hopefully that will be next week which will make it 3 weeks to deliver. I am so keen to read them!


----------

